
Cocoapods: An Objective-C library package manager - jamesjyu
https://github.com/alloy/cocoapods
======
Aqua_Geek
Out of curiosity, why the dependency on MacRuby? The only thing I've seen in
the digging I've done thus far is the CFUUID stuff, but that is easy enough to
recreate in Ruby so I think I must be missing something...

~~~
alloy
Good question, it’s because of reading and writing the project.pbxproj file
through NSDictionary:
[https://github.com/alloy/cocoapods/blob/master/lib/cocoapods...](https://github.com/alloy/cocoapods/blob/master/lib/cocoapods/xcode/project.rb).

------
stevejohnson
Without better documentation I can't really evaluate this. Who runs the
central repository? How is it kept up to date?

I feel my skepticism is warranted for a week-old project.

~~~
alloy
* Yes, good documentation is needed. Patches are very welcome :)

* The community. The idea is that once you have one patch accepted you get push access. This applies to both <https://github.com/alloy/cocoapods> and <https://github.com/alloy/cocoapods-specs>.

* “How is it kept up to date?” Can you explain what “it” is?

~~~
stevejohnson
"It" being the package repository.

~~~
alloy
If you mean on the end-user's machine: $ pod repo update

------
gfodor
I wonder why the author didn't go for the obvious pun, Cocoabeans?

Oh, wait, I think I know why. :)

~~~
alloy
Starts with “J” and ends with “ava” ;)

------
zbowling
WOW. you created my idea I posted a few days ago here!
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2997247>

~~~
alloy
ZOMG, indeed! You’re welcome! :D

On a more serious note, I had been trying _not_ to create this for about a
year now. The release of the boilerplate project made me decide it’s time to
finally scratch that itch.

------
samsoffes
I am crazy excited about this. With the growing number of Objective-C
libraries, this will make things so much better.

------
steipete
Anyone tried Zimt? <https://github.com/zimt/zimt> \- looks similar to
cocoapods, looks more mature.

~~~
alloy
Is there a specific feature that makes you say that? Or is it the age?

------
signalsignal
This is very interesting. I will be watching this project.

------
tomwilson
So glad someone has finally done this...

------
aphexairlines
There are already package managers that have been developed for years (ie:
hard problems solved and bugs ironed out), can track dependencies across
languages/runtimes, and have large cross-language communities.

Cocoapods isn't even cross-platform. It's only for iOS libraries, which means
it only works on macs, which means it won't offer much beyond mac package
managers. So use macports, or fink, or homebrew, or nyx.

~~~
protomyth
That seems to be the whole point is to provide a specialized manger For
libraries on a Mac. Some people don't want a general solution to a specific
problem.

